# Natural pond



## JTR (May 8, 2005)

Have a natural pond in my backyard and am wondering what's the best/safest/most effective way to make sure it doesn't become a mosquito haven. With all the health risks from those bugs lately, I don't want to risk that.


----------



## george (May 10, 2005)

Most natural way would be to add fish to your pond. If it's deep enough, even in the north in winter koi would be able to survive ok. Carp are very hardy! There are also several options for organic treatments for your pond if you want to go that route. Make sure you use something that is safe for the other wildlife (birds and butterflies, for instance) that use your pond as a water source.


----------



## Robyn (May 10, 2005)

Another natural predator is the mosquito fish. BUT...don't introduce any type of predator to your pond if it's connected to any other waterway-creek or stream flowing from it? You don't want to indtroduce a non-indegenous predator in your environment, right? Also, don't overfeed the fish. If they're not hungry, they're not eating your mosquitos and larvae.
Trim shrubs and plants from pond edge and keep leaves and debris clear from your pond.


----------



## HoneyDoer (Nov 22, 2005)

Keep the water moving.  Mosquitos don't like moving water.  If your pond is small enough the movement produced by your circulating pump may be enough.  There are also products called dunks that you put into the water to keep them away.


----------

